# ZDF: Zweiter Teil der Killerspiele-Doku am Freitag auf ZDFinfo



## Icetii (12. Mai 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *ZDF: Zweiter Teil der Killerspiele-Doku am Freitag auf ZDFinfo* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: ZDF: Zweiter Teil der Killerspiele-Doku am Freitag auf ZDFinfo


----------



## D-Wave (12. Mai 2016)

Die sollen mehr so Gaminggeschichte bringen als den Blödsinn wenn man schon GEZ zahlt.


----------



## McCerb (12. Mai 2016)

gäääähhhhn könnse behalten da sieht man wieder leute vorm fersehn sitzen oja diese bööööösen killerspiele ...buhaha wegwerf


----------



## Fire (12. Mai 2016)

Danke für den Hinweis. Der erste Teil war schon sehr interessant.


----------



## Batze (12. Mai 2016)

Also den ersten Teil habe ich auch gesehen, und der war nicht gerade uninteressant.

Danke für die Info.


----------



## bundesgerd (12. Mai 2016)

Was? JETZT erst der 2. Teil ?

Der erste Teil lief doch schon vor Monaten...


----------



## GremlinGizmo (12. Mai 2016)

Okay...
13.02.2016 um 11:10 Uhr wird "Killerspiele: Der Streit eskaliert" erstmals auf ZDFinfo zu sehen sein. Davor kann um 10:25 Uhr der erste Teil der Killerspiele-Doku noch einmal angeschaut werden.

Eine Wiederholung der beiden Teile gibt es am Folgetag ab 06:45 Uhr ebenfalls.....

Selbstverständlich steht die Dokumentation auch in der ZDF-Mediathek.......wegen des Jugendschutzes nur zwischen 20 Uhr und 6 Uhr anschaubar sind....

Ja, is klar....LOL


----------



## Worrel (12. Mai 2016)

Mediathek Link für Teil 1 zum downloaden


----------



## SGDrDeath (12. Mai 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Mediathek Link für Teil 1 zum downloaden


Allerdings auch nur zwischen 20 und 6 Uhr. Den Direktlink zur mp4, der immer erreichbar ist, poste ich mal nicht, nicht das PC Games dann noch Ärger mit dem ZDF und dem Jugendschutz bekommt.


----------



## Pherim (12. Mai 2016)

McCerb schrieb:


> gäääähhhhn könnse behalten da sieht man wieder leute vorm fersehn sitzen oja diese bööööösen killerspiele ...buhaha wegwerf



Der erste Teil war wirklich recht gut und betrachtete die Thematik durchaus differenziert. Der Titel "Killerspiele" ist in dem Zusammenhang auch nicht als Wertung zu sehen, vielmehr wird sich auch mit diesem Begriff auseinandergesetzt und vor allem auch die Hintergründe der Debatte im Laufe der Zeit betrachtet. Also ich werde mir den zweiten definitiv mal anschauen.


----------



## vonKroete (12. Mai 2016)

Leider ist erfahrungsgemäß in einem großen Teil der Gaming-Community bislang noch nicht angekommen, dass einige Spiele wirklich nichts in Kinderhand zu suchen haben! Da wird dann oft nach dem Motto "wird schon nicht so schlimm sein" verfahren. Doom hätte ich meine Kinder vielleicht früher noch spielen lassen, da irgendwie alles auch von der optischen Aufmachung her ziemlich absurd war, das modernere, deutlich realistischere Last Of Us aber z.B. schon auf keinen Fall mehr.


----------



## LOX-TT (12. Mai 2016)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Allerdings auch nur zwischen 20 und 6 Uhr. Den Direktlink zur mp4, der immer erreichbar ist, poste ich mal nicht, nicht das PC Games dann noch Ärger mit dem ZDF und dem Jugendschutz bekommt.



dann schaut man es halt auf YT, da gibts keine Uhrzeit-Beschränkung 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V5MEf-BsnpA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## McCerb (12. Mai 2016)

es braucht beiweiten mehr als ein paar spiele um ein menschen zum killer zu machen es ist ehr das umfeld des "killers"+psyche früher gabs auch keine spiele und leute drehten durch ...


----------



## Pherim (12. Mai 2016)

Ähm, Moment mal, die Sendung ist in der Mediathek erst ab 20 Uhr verfügbar wird aber vormittags im TV gezeigt? Irgendwie lustig, finde ich. Zumal es ja auch und gerade um Spiele geht, die früher zu keiner Zeit irgendwo öffentlich zu sehen gewesen wären.


----------



## CryPosthuman (12. Mai 2016)

D-Wave schrieb:


> Die sollen mehr so Gaminggeschichte bringen als den Blödsinn wenn man schon GEZ zahlt.



Du hast den ersten Teil nicht gesehen, oder? Genau um die Geschichte der "Killerspiele" gehts nämlich! "Killerspiele" ist hier nicht wertend gemeint..


----------



## CryPosthuman (12. Mai 2016)

vonKroete schrieb:


> Leider ist erfahrungsgemäß in einem großen Teil der Gaming-Community bislang noch nicht angekommen, dass einige Spiele wirklich nichts in Kinderhand zu suchen haben! Da wird dann oft nach dem Motto "wird schon nicht so schlimm sein" verfahren. Doom hätte ich meine Kinder vielleicht früher noch spielen lassen, da irgendwie alles auch von der optischen Aufmachung her ziemlich absurd war, das modernere, deutlich realistischere Last Of Us aber z.B. schon auf keinen Fall mehr.



Stimme dir zu. Was ich aber noch bedenken würde bezüglich Doom früher: Das hat damals so gewirkt, wie z.B. TLoU heute.


----------



## D-Wave (12. Mai 2016)

CryPosthuman schrieb:


> Du hast den ersten Teil nicht gesehen, oder? Genau um die Geschichte der "Killerspiele" gehts nämlich! "Killerspiele" ist hier nicht wertend gemeint..



Jo da hab ich ausgeschalten als die Killerspiele gekommen sind. Die Atari Story fand ich die Beste.^^


----------



## CryPosthuman (12. Mai 2016)

D-Wave schrieb:


> Jo da hab ich ausgeschalten als die Killerspiele gekommen sind. Die Atari Story fand ich die Beste.^^



OK, kann ich jetzt nicht nachvollziehen, da es eigentlich die ganze Zeit um die Geschichte ging..


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Mai 2016)

Solange das seriös ist, ist das ja in Ordnung. Nur von dem Begriff Killerspiel sollte man sich endlich lösen. Alleine der Begriff ist doch schon kurios. So als würde ich dich eine Spielepackung aus dem Regal anfallen


----------



## MichaelG (12. Mai 2016)

Bei der Momsen-Engberding frag ich mich jedes mal aus welcher Geisterbahn die die rausgelassen haben. Die müßte selbst auf den Index.


----------



## Alreech (12. Mai 2016)

Und demnächst auf diesem Kanal: "Negermusik, der Generationenkonflikt !" Dort besuchen dann die fleißigen Reporter "Musiker" wie Alice Cooper und reden darüber wie Gewaltmusik die Jugend verdirbt.
Danach sind "Schundheft - Gefahr im Pausenhof" dran, unter anderem mit dem belgischen Zeichner Morris der mit seinem Helden Lucky Luke ein Vorbild für Kinder geschaffen hat das alle Probleme mit der Waffe löst.
Comic-Markt: „Schmuddelhefte“: In 50 Jahren vom Kiosk zum Kaufhaus - Feuilleton - FAZ

Wurde bei der Killerspielreportage schon die legendäre Panorama-Sendung thematisiert, bei der behauptet wurde das es bei GTA San Andreas nur darum geht möglichst viele Frauen zu vergewaltigen ?
Um die passenden Bilder zu liefern hatte der NDR das Spiel mit dem Hot Coffee Mod verändert und die Tonspur der Sexszenen mit "Rape Me" von Nirvana ersetzt - schließlich passt es nicht zur Vergewaltigung wenn das Opfer um mehr bettelt.
Die Programmbeschwerde über die Sendung wurde damit abgebügelt das die Sendung den normalen Standards des NDRs entspricht...


----------



## MichaelG (12. Mai 2016)

Tja das sind dann wirklich die Lügenmedien. Die Tatsachen verfälschen und modifizieren damit es zu deren Weltbild paßt.


----------



## vonKroete (12. Mai 2016)

Alreech schrieb:


> Und demnächst auf diesem Kanal: "Negermusik, der Generationenkonflikt !" Dort besuchen dann die fleißigen Reporter "Musiker" wie Alice Cooper und reden darüber wie Gewaltmusik die Jugend verdirbt.
> Danach sind "Schundheft - Gefahr im Pausenhof" dran, unter anderem mit dem belgischen Zeichner Morris der mit seinem Helden Lucky Luke ein Vorbild für Kinder geschaffen hat das alle Probleme mit der Waffe löst.
> Comic-Markt: „Schmuddelhefte“: In 50 Jahren vom Kiosk zum Kaufhaus - Feuilleton - FAZ
> 
> ...



Ich will jetzt gar nicht verleugnen, dass die Medien das Thema besonders in der Vergangenheit nicht gerade kompetent und sachlich angepackt haben. Aber der Vergleich mit der "Negermusik" ist ja wohl ein bisschen weit hergeholt. Wenn der Teenager Ellie in 'The Last of Us' fast von  einem erwachsenen Mann zum Geschlechtsverkehr gezwungen wird und ihm zur Gegenwehr mit einer Riesenklinge das Gesicht zerhackt, dann ist das definitiv nichts, was meine Kinder in jungen Jahren schon einmal gesehen haben müssen.    Und hier handelt es sich bei allen Beteiligten um realistisch dargestellte Charaktere.


----------



## D-Wave (12. Mai 2016)

CryPosthuman schrieb:


> OK, kann ich jetzt nicht nachvollziehen, da es eigentlich die ganze Zeit um die Geschichte ging..



Naja es ist so viel Müll im TV dass, das bei mir schon eine Autoreaktion ist und ich wegschalte. Aber schön zu wissen das es mal nicht um die Bösen Psychomörder geht, nur weil sie Counter Strike spielen.


----------



## Buttonsmasher (12. Mai 2016)

Diese möchte gern Noobs mit ihren Anzügen sollen vertauben hinter ihren Bücher Regel . Die Beste Arbeits Kleidung ist die wo man nichts an hat . Die wo man im Bett mit 2-3 Frauen die auch nichts an haben an die Arbeiten gehen kann


----------



## Batze (12. Mai 2016)

Buttonsmasher schrieb:


> Die Beste Arbeits Kleidung ist die wo man nichts an hat . Die wo man im Bett mit 2-3 Frauen die auch nichts an haben an die Arbeiten gehen kann



Du sprichst wohl aus Erfahrung.


----------



## Kwengie (12. Mai 2016)

was will diese Lügenpresse eigentlich???
Laut Bild ist es auch möglich, in "The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim" seinen Gegnern die Augen ausstechen zu können...


----------



## cabal86 (13. Mai 2016)

ist sschon in der mediathek http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek#/beitrag/video/2731962/Killerspieleer-Streit-eskaliert


----------



## vonKroete (13. Mai 2016)

Man kann jedenfalls die Augen der Säbelzahntiger looten.


----------



## Alreech (13. Mai 2016)

vonKroete schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt gar nicht verleugnen, dass die Medien das Thema besonders in der Vergangenheit nicht gerade kompetent und sachlich angepackt haben. Aber der Vergleich mit der "Negermusik" ist ja wohl ein bisschen weit hergeholt. Wenn der Teenager Ellie in 'The Last of Us' fast von  einem erwachsenen Mann zum Geschlechtsverkehr gezwungen wird und ihm zur Gegenwehr mit einer Riesenklinge das Gesicht zerhackt, dann ist das definitiv nichts, was meine Kinder in jungen Jahren schon einmal gesehen haben müssen.    Und hier handelt es sich bei allen Beteiligten um realistisch dargestellte Charaktere.



Aber wenn im Radio ein Amoklauf (I don't like mondays) oder Völkermord (Run to the hills) verherrlicht wird, oder sexuelle Perversionen besungen werden (Bobby Brown goes down) dann schadet das Kindern natürlich nicht ? 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qh2sWSVRrmo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Der Vergleich mit Negermusik und Schundheften ist keineswegs weit hergeholt. Viele Experten für Killerspiele sind vorher schon Experten für andere schädliche Medien gewesen.
Es führt ein direkter Weg von der Medienverwahrlosung durch Bibi Blocksberg Kassetten zur Verrohung durch Killerspiele, einfach den Experten deines Vertrauens fragen (Glogauer).

Mitte der 90er wurden in Deutschland bundesweit Razzien in Buchhandlungen durchgeführt.
Ziel der Beschlagnahmungen sind unter anderem auch Comics von Ralf König gewesen (schädlich für Kinder weil schwul) Maus von Art Spiegelmann (weil Nazipropaganda) und ein Comic der die Lebensgeschichte eines Killers erzählt der als Kind vergewaltigt wurde. Das ganze führte zu einem Prozeß gegen den Alpha Comic Verlag, bei dem sich einige Experten getummelt haben die bei den Killerspielen wieder aus der Versenkung gekommen sind.
Eine Zensur findet schlicht statt | Telepolis

Aber Killerspiele (wie z.B. Völkerball bei dem es nur darum geht andere ab zu knallen, oder Fechten bei dem es darum geht andere auf zu schlitzen - oder Boxen, wo das bewustlos prügeln eines Gegners so gar Punkte bringt ) haben natürlich auch andere schädliche Wirkungen:
"Sie sind Landminen für die Seelen unserer Kinder und bereiten diese für die völkerrechtswidrigen Kriege der Amis in Afghanistan vor". Kölner Aufruf, wurde sogar von Politikern unterschrieben die für den Bundeswehreinsatz in Afghanistan gestimmt haben.
"Sie sind genauso schädlich für die Nutzer wie Kinderpornografie, deren Verbot zu Recht niemand in Frage stellt": Der bayrische Innenminister, in einem Pressemeldung zur Vergabe eines Spielepreises. Experten sind sich ja einig: Wer Schwulenpornos schaut wird schwul, wer Kinderpornos anschaut wird pädophil und wer Killerspiele spielt wird zum Killer...


----------



## kidou1304 (13. Mai 2016)

@Alreech...wer außer "Qualichecker" schaut denn Schwulenpornos oder Kinderpornos? zur überwiegenden Mehrheit wol Schwule und Pädos..oO  Sprich man wird dadurch nicht erst solches, man ist es meist schon.

Aber gut, das ist dann n Logikfehler der "Experten"


----------



## vonKroete (13. Mai 2016)

Alreech schrieb:


> Aber wenn im Radio ein Amoklauf (I don't like mondays) oder Völkermord (Run to the hills) verherrlicht wird, oder sexuelle Perversionen besungen werden (Bobby Brown goes down) dann schadet das Kindern natürlich nicht ?


Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal, dass beim bloßen Hören im Radio bei 'I don't like Mondays' der Hintergrund aus der leichten Pianomusik mit angenehmer Gesangsstimme kaum zu erahnen ist. Bei 'Run to the Hills' wird ja auch aus der Sicht der Ureinwohner ('The white man came across the sea ...') gesungen, da wird also durchaus kritisch reflektiert. Bobby Brown würde ich meinem Kind jetzt aber auch nicht unbedingt vorspielen. Aber überhaupt, wie gut soll ein Kind denn Englisch können und das dann auch noch aus der Gesangsstimme raushören, und dann noch inhaltlich interpretieren, um überhaupt zu verstehen, worum es geht? Wenn ein deutsches Kind kognitiv so weit entwickelt ist, dass es den Inhalt verstehen kann, dann darf es auch diese Lieder gerne hören, weil dann nämlich auch zu erwarten ist, dass es das einigermaßen sinnvoll einordnen kann. Wenn es den Inhalt hingegen nicht verstehen kann, dann kann es die Lieder ebenso gerne hören. Anders ist es aber bei 'The Last of Us': Die von mir genannte Szene kommt da exakt so vor und wird in voller Schönheit visuell und akustisch präsentiert. Direkter Sinneseindruck garantiert. Da muss man sich selbst überhaupt nichts mehr vorstellen oder den Inhalt irgendwie erschließen. Nur um das in den richtigen Kontext zu setzen: Ich habe TLoU sehr gerne und mit Leidenschaft gespielt.



> Der Vergleich mit Negermusik und Schundheften ist keineswegs weit hergeholt. Viele Experten für Killerspiele sind vorher schon Experten für andere schädliche Medien gewesen.


Die Ecke, aus der die Message erschallt, ändert ja nichts an ihrem Wahrheitsgehalt. Und nur weil irgendwelche Leute es mit der Kritik übertreiben, macht das nicht jegliche andere Kritik gleich hinfällig.



> Es führt ein direkter Weg von der Medienverwahrlosung durch Bibi Blocksberg Kassetten zur Verrohung durch Killerspiele, einfach den Experten deines Vertrauens fragen (Glogauer).


Glogauer ist nicht der Experte meines Vertrauens. Wo soll ich das geschrieben haben?



> Mitte der 90er wurden in Deutschland bundesweit Razzien in Buchhandlungen durchgeführt.
> Ziel der Beschlagnahmungen sind unter anderem auch Comics von Ralf König gewesen (schädlich für Kinder weil schwul) Maus von Art Spiegelmann (weil Nazipropaganda) und ein Comic der die Lebensgeschichte eines Killers erzählt der als Kind vergewaltigt wurde. Das ganze führte zu einem Prozeß gegen den Alpha Comic Verlag, bei dem sich einige Experten getummelt haben die bei den Killerspielen wieder aus der Versenkung gekommen sind.
> Eine Zensur findet schlicht statt | Telepolis


Maus ist ja wohl auch nicht für Kinder geeignet - jetzt mal im Ernst. Keine Ahnung, ob es da bei der genannten Sache wirklich um Nazipropaganda ging. Wenn ja, dann war's auch in meinen Augen Quatsch. Mir geht es ja auch gar nicht unbedingt um ein grundsätzliches Verbot, sondern einfach nur um die Einsicht, dass bestimmte Spiele einfach absolut und unter keinen Umständen in die Hände eines Durchschnittskinds oder auch -Teenagers gehören. Wenn du einen effektiven Mechanismus kennst, der für Erwachsene angenehmer wäre,  aber gleichzeitig auch einen gewissen Schutz der Kinder (wie vor der genannten Szene) gewährleistet, dann kannst du ihn gerne nennen.



> Aber Killerspiele (wie z.B. Völkerball bei dem es nur darum geht andere ab zu knallen, oder Fechten bei dem es darum geht andere auf zu schlitzen - oder Boxen, wo das bewustlos prügeln eines Gegners so gar Punkte bringt ) haben natürlich auch andere schädliche Wirkungen:


Der Unterschied besteht halt darin, dass es sich hier um sportliche Wettkämpfe bzw. Sportarten handelt. Da gibt es im Normalfall einen Trainer, der Werte vermittelt. Da gibt es feste Regeln und das Ziel ist in erster Linie nicht das Verletzen des Gegners. Im Sportfechten wird im Normalfall auch garantiert niemand aufgeschlitzt, so wie im Völkerball auch niemand (ernsthaft) abgeknallt wird. Kurzum: Weder im Völkerball, noch im Box- oder Fechtverein wird unkontrollierte, rohe Gewalt ausgeübt und schon gar nicht angepriesen, solange man sich nicht den letzten Deppen als Trainer ausgesucht hat. Der Unterschied zu den Videospielen ist halt, dass dort einerseits sehr intensive Gewalttdarstellungen stattfinden können, diese aber in keinem eindeutigen Rahmen präsentiert werden. Das Kind wird mit der Szene allein gelassen, kann sich dann selbst eine Interpretation ausdenken. Im besten Fall passiert nichts, vielleicht gibt es aber auch ein paar Alpträume oder das gezeigte Verhalten wird als legitime Problemlösungsstrategie angenommen. Das kommt immer ganz auf den jeweiligen Kontext an. Also, da nehme ich als Erwachsener lieber ein bisschen Identifikationsschnickschnack in Kauf. 



> "Sie sind Landminen für die Seelen unserer Kinder und bereiten diese für die völkerrechtswidrigen Kriege der Amis in Afghanistan vor". Kölner Aufruf, wurde sogar von Politikern unterschrieben die für den Bundeswehreinsatz in Afghanistan gestimmt haben.
> "Sie sind genauso schädlich für die Nutzer wie Kinderpornografie, deren Verbot zu Recht niemand in Frage stellt": Der bayrische Innenminister, in einem Pressemeldung zur Vergabe eines Spielepreises. Experten sind sich ja einig: Wer Schwulenpornos schaut wird schwul, wer Kinderpornos anschaut wird pädophil und wer Killerspiele spielt wird zum Killer...



Nö, aber das heißt ja nun nicht, dass alles für Kinder geeignet ist, was sich so auf den diversen Systemen spielen lässt (warum man sich Kinderpornos oder Schwulenpornos anschauen sollte, wenn man nicht die entsprechenden Neigungen bereits hat, sei mal dahingestellt - irgendwie bezweifle ich gerade, dass das wirklich ein Experte gesagt hat, wenn er irgendwie ernstzunehmen war). Manche Dinge sind halt erst ab einem bestimmten Alter verfügbar, Bier und Zigaretten z.B. Mehr wollte ich ja gar nicht sagen. Einige vertreten hingegen aber wohl die Meinung, dass dies anders sei und eine Altersbeschränkung grundsätzlich Unsinn. Das sind dann die 'coolen' Onkels, die ihren Neffen beim Softwarekauf (und vielleicht auch beim Schnapskauf) mit ihrem Ausweis aushelfen. In meinen Augen ist es eine sehr fragwürdige Hilfe.

Ach ja, ich bin übrigens gegen Kinderpornos (und für Umweltschutz   ). Die sollten wir jetzt vielleicht (auch in deinem Interesse) lieber nicht direkt mit den Videospielen vergleichen.


----------



## Worrel (13. Mai 2016)

Alreech schrieb:


> Aber wenn im Radio ein Amoklauf (I don't like mondays) [...] verherrlicht wird,


_*mööp* _Falsch.

Das Lied hat nicht mal einen Amoklauf zum Thema, sondern die Motivation dahinter. Und endet als Fazit nicht in einer Rechtfertigung, sondern darin, daß es einfach keinen konkreten Grund gab, sondern einfach _"Es war Montag. Ich mag keine Montage." _als Auslöser reichte.

Wenn man einen Amoklauf verherrlichen wollte, müßte man schon andere Geschütze auffahren, wie Nick Cave's _"O Malley's Bar"_, in dem ein Amokläufer als Protagonist detailliert schildert, wie er die Anwesenden in besagter Bar nach und nach erschießt und am Ende im Polizeiauto die Toten an seinen Fingern abzählt.



> Völkermord (Run to the hills) verherrlicht wird,


_*mööp* _Falsch.

In Iron Maidens _"Run to the Hills" _geht es zwar um Völkermord, aber aus der Sicht der *Opfer und der Täter.* Es handelt sich also um eine neutralen Standpunkt. Logischerweise könnte man einzelne Zeilen als "verherrlichend" bezeichnen, aber im Kontext wird klar, daß der *gesamte *Konflikt geschildert wird und sich das _"Run to the hills"_ sowohl auf die _"weißen Männer" _als auch auf die _"Rothäute" _bezieht.



> sexuelle Perversionen besungen werden (Bobby Brown goes down)


Zappa hat gerne dumme Menschen als Protagonisten beschrieben. Jede Zeile des Liedes ist aus der Sicht eines solchen Menschen gesungen. Das Lied trieft nur so von Ironie und Sarkasmus. Und genauso wie beim Schmähgedicht bedient sich Zappa diverser Schilderungen unterhalb der Gürtellinie. Auch hier gilt: Wer das _"Oh God, oh God I'm the american Dream"_ für bare Münze hält, hat genauso einen an der Klatsche wie jemand, der das Schmähgedicht ohne Kontext vorträgt. (Huhu, Detlef Seif _*wink*_)



> dann schadet das Kindern natürlich nicht ?


Mal andersrum gefragt: Was liest man denn Kindern so vor? zum Beispiel klassische Märchen.
- In Hänsel und Grethel wird Kannibalismus angedeutet und Hexenverbrennung propagiert
- In Rotkäppchen wird ein Wolf durch Bauchaufschlitzen und Befüllen desselbigen mit Steinen, so daß er sich nicht mehr bewegen kann, getötet
- In einer anderen Variante wird die Großmutter in handliche Happen zerlegt und Rotkäppchen zum Essen serviert.
- Von psychologischen Grausamkeiten wie _"Wir haben kein Geld, also schicken wir unsere Kinder in den Wald zum Sterben" _mal ganz abgesehen.

Und sobald Kinder Nachrichten mitbekommen - wie zB Amokläufe oder daß bei Attentaten oder sonstigen feindlichen Aktivitäten Dutzende Menschen oder mehr umgekommen sind, werden sie mit diesen Themen konfrontiert. Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal, daß sie vorher eh noch nicht genug Englisch können, um diese Lieder im Radio verstehen zu können.



> Mitte der 90er wurden in Deutschland bundesweit Razzien in Buchhandlungen durchgeführt.
> Ziel der Beschlagnahmungen sind unter anderem auch Comics von Ralf König gewesen (schädlich für Kinder weil schwul)


Die Vorwürfe dieser äußerst fragwürdigen Aktion waren nicht "schwul", sondern "pornographische Darstellung" - was in Bezug auf Ralf Königs Comic "Kondom des Grauens" (der Bestandteil dieser Aktion war) keinsfalls schlimmer ist als das, was man davor in seinen Comics zu sehen bekam:
Aufgrund des verwendeten Settings (quasi ein Homo - Sex in the City) sieht man des öfteren Schwänze - je nach Witzpotential auch mal erigierte - und im Hintergrund hängt ab und zu mal ein Poster mit Schwanzmotiv. Zudem gibt es gelegentlich mal ein Ganzseiten Bild mit Pinup  Charakter, wenn zB die aktuelle "Sahneschnitte" der Story im Türrahmen steht.
"Pornographisch" ist das allerdings nicht (wie auch nachher offiziell festgestellt wurde), denn Pornographie hat "in der Regel [das] Ziel, den Betrachter sexuell zu erregen." - bei Ralf König Comics geht es aber in erster Linie um die Geschichten.



> Maus von Art Spiegelmann (weil Nazipropaganda)


Ein weiterer glorreicher Tag für die Mühlen der Justiz . *Nicht.*

Es ging um ein Plakat mit diesem Motiv - allerdings ohne die Texte _"MAUS" _und _"Die Geschichte eines Überlebenden"_. Wie man da auf "Nazipropaganda" kommen kann ist mir rätselhaft bzw. zeugt von nicht vorhandener Vorbereitung. Schließlich hat der Autor schon Jahre zuvor dafür den Pulitzerpreis gewonnen.



> Fechten bei dem es darum geht andere auf zu schlitzen


_*mööp* _Falsch.

Es geht darum, Treffer beim Gegner zu erzielen. Früher™ - also zu Zeiten, wo das eine Methode war, ein Duell auf Leben und Tod auszuführen - ging es noch um das "Aufschlitzen", aber heutzutage ist das ein taktischer Sport.



> "Sie sind genauso schädlich für die Nutzer wie Kinderpornografie, deren Verbot zu Recht niemand in Frage stellt": Der bayrische Innenminister, in einem Pressemeldung zur Vergabe eines Spielepreises.


Meine Meinung: Solange bei der Herstellung niemand zu Schaden kommt und die KiPo zur Triebminderung bei Pädophilen genutzt werden kann, sollte sie durchaus erlaubt sein. Also ja, ich stelle das momentan umfassende Verbot in Frage.


----------



## Worrel (13. Mai 2016)

vonKroete schrieb:


> Mir geht es ja auch gar nicht unbedingt um ein grundsätzliches Verbot, sondern einfach nur um die Einsicht, dass bestimmte Spiele einfach absolut und unter keinen Umständen in die Hände eines Durchschnittskinds oder auch -Teenagers gehören. Wenn du einen effektiven Mechanismus kennst, der für Erwachsene angenehmer wäre,  aber gleichzeitig auch einen gewissen Schutz der Kinder (wie vor der genannten Szene) gewährleistet, dann kannst du ihn gerne nennen.


Und das ist das Problem: Sobald Kinder Zugang zum Internet haben, gibt es keine Möglichkeit, sie effektiv vor Inhalten zu schützen. Und was verboten ist, ist erst recht interessant

Auf der anderen Seite kann es auch nicht sein, daß ich zB die unzensierten Hellboy Comics als Erwachsener hierzulande gar nicht bekommen kann, weil da - huuuuh - Hakenkreuze drin vorkommen und die (fast) alle durch Fensterkreuze ersetzt wurden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder daß ich deswegen sauteure Importe bestellen muß mit überteuerten Portokosten, die schlimmstenfalls dann auch noch beim Zoll rausgefischt werden. (Ist letzteres eigentlich immer noch der Fall?)


----------



## vonKroete (13. Mai 2016)

> Meine  Meinung: Solange bei der Herstellung niemand zu Schaden kommt und die  KiPo zur Triebminderung bei Pädophilen genutzt werden kann, sollte sie  durchaus erlaubt sein. Also ja, ich stelle das momentan umfassende  Verbot in Frage.


Die Frage ist halt, wie das gehen soll? Das müssten dann schon reine Animationsfilme sein, oder Erwachsene müssten die Kinder spielen (ob das dann aber so überzeugend wäre?) Aber wahrscheinlich eher ein Thema für einen anderen Thread.


----------



## vonKroete (13. Mai 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und das ist das Problem: Sobald Kinder Zugang zum Internet haben, gibt es keine Möglichkeit, sie effektiv vor Inhalten zu schützen. Und was verboten ist, ist erst recht interessant
> 
> Auf der anderen Seite kann es auch nicht sein, daß ich zB die unzensierten Hellboy Comics als Erwachsener hierzulande gar nicht bekommen kann, weil da - huuuuh - Hakenkreuze drin vorkommen und die (fast) alle durch Fensterkreuze ersetzt wurden:
> 
> ...



Ja, einfach mal alles zu verbieten, wo ein Hakenkreuz drin vorkommt, halte ich auch für übertrieben. Da kommt es schon auf den Kontext an (wobei ich den da jetzt im gesagten Comic auch nicht kenne). Und natürlich sollte man Erwachsenen soviel Eigenverantwortung zutrauen, dass sie durch die entsprechenden Inhalte nicht gleich zum Amoklauf oder zur Neugründung der NSDAP verleitet werden.


----------



## Pherim (13. Mai 2016)

Den Vergleich mit der genannten Musik (insbesondere die fragwürdige Interpretation, aber da wurde ja schon Abhilfe geleistet - "Run to the Hills" als "Verherrlichung" von Völkermord zu bezeichnen, ist schon heftig) halte ich für schwierig - ja, manche Lieder haben problematische Texte, aber im Ernst: Hierzulande haben selbst viele Erwachsene keinen blassen Schimmer, was da gerade im Radio gesungen wird. Also rein vom Sprachverständnis her, von der Interpretation ganz zu schweigen. Entsprechend laufen Lieder wie "Bobby Brown" auch nicht in englischsprachigen Ländern im Radio - nur in nicht-englischsprachigen Europäischen Ländern war es relativ erfolgreich. Dagegen sind grafische Gewaltdarstellungen sprachunabhängig verständlich.



vonKroete schrieb:


> Ja, einfach mal alles zu verbieten, wo ein  Hakenkreuz drin vorkommt, halte ich auch für übertrieben. Da kommt es  schon auf den Kontext an (wobei ich den da jetzt im gesagten Comic auch  nicht kenne). Und natürlich sollte man Erwachsenen soviel  Eigenverantwortung zutrauen, dass sie durch die entsprechenden Inhalte  nicht gleich zum Amoklauf oder zur Neugründung der NSDAP verleitet  werden.


Hier wird ja immer noch mit zweierlei Maß gemessen, und das ist das eigentlich Schlimme. Filme (auch solche, die der reinen Unterhaltung dienen, wie etwa Indiana Jones) dürfen Hakenkreuze zeigen, andere Medien, einschließlich Spiele, aber nicht. Indy 3 hat sogar eine Freigabe ab 12. Und da wird nicht mit Hakenkreuzen gespart.


----------



## Worrel (13. Mai 2016)

vonKroete schrieb:


> > KiPo
> 
> 
> Die Frage ist halt, wie das gehen soll? Das müssten dann schon reine Animationsfilme sein, oder Erwachsene müssten die Kinder spielen (ob das dann aber so überzeugend wäre?)


Nun, es ging ja bei dem Vorfall beim Alpha Verlag um das Thema Pornographie in *Comics *... 

Dann gibt es noch diverse Sachen, die man mit Photoshop & Co aus harmlosem realen Material erstellen kann und Photo- und Filmsessions mit frühreifen "Kindern", die schon genau wissen, worauf sie sich einlassen und bei denen man bei Sachen wie Aktfotografie, nackter Ausdruckstanz oder was man sich sonst noch an harmlosen Sachen ausdenken kann, keinerlei Schäden an den Kindern zustande kommen.

Was ich behaupte: Es gibt durchaus die Möglichkeit, KiPo zu erzeugen, ohne Opfer zu produzieren. Natürlich schließt das nicht gefilmte explizite Sexdarstellungen mit Kleinkindern ein, das versteht sich ja von selbst. Aber es dürfte dort genauso wie bei anderen sexuellen Vorlieben Abstufungen geben von Szenen, bei denen man quasi gar nichts sieht, bis hin zu expliziten Darstellungen, die nichts mehr der Phantasie überlassen.



vonKroete schrieb:


> Ja, einfach mal alles zu verbieten, wo ein Hakenkreuz drin vorkommt, halte ich auch für übertrieben. Da kommt es schon auf den Kontext an (wobei ich den da jetzt im gesagten Comic auch nicht kenne).


Kurz & Knapp:
Die Nazis haben einen Dämonenbeschwörer beauftragt, für sie zu arbeiten. Bei einem Beschwörungsritual kommt Hellboy aus der Höllendimension, landet aber bei den Alliierten und kämpft von dort an gegen Dämonen und Nazis. Naziverherrlichung findet in den Comics nicht außerhalb der Charakterisierung der Bösewichte statt und Kleinreden der Taten der realen Nazis kommt in keinster Weise vor. 



Pherim schrieb:


> Hier wird ja immer noch mit zweierlei Maß gemessen, und das ist das eigentlich Schlimme. Filme (auch solche, die der reinen Unterhaltung dienen, wie etwa Indiana Jones) dürfen Hakenkreuze zeigen, andere Medien, einschließlich Spiele, aber nicht. Indy 3 hat sogar eine Freigabe ab 12. Und da wird nicht mit Hakenkreuzen gespart.


Zugegeben: Hellboy ist eine vorauseilende Zensur, um sich Unannehmlichkeiten zu ersparen. Spätestens seit Walter Moers' "Adolf" Comics sollte klar sein, daß es überhaupt kein Problem dabei gibt, Hakenkreuze in Comics zu verwenden, solange der Comic nicht in Nazipropaganda beinhaltet.

Selbst das hier dürfte problemlos sein:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



, da sich die Geschichte *gegen *Nazis richtet. ("Hansi" wird schlußendlich durch ihren Glauben an Gott auf den rechten Weg geführt)


----------



## Pherim (13. Mai 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Zugegeben: Hellboy ist eine vorauseilende Zensur, um sich Unannehmlichkeiten zu ersparen. Spätestens seit Walter Moers' "Adolf" Comics sollte klar sein, daß es überhaupt kein Problem dabei gibt, Hakenkreuze in Comics zu verwenden, solange der Comic nicht in Nazipropaganda beinhaltet.



In Spielen ist es aber immer noch ein grundsätzliches No-Go und praktisch automatischer Indizierungsgrund, egal in welcher Weise es dargestellt ist. Wer weiß, vielleicht würde ja auch mal ein Spiel aus Deutschland erscheinen, dass sich differenzierter mit der ganzen Thematik auseinandersetzt als die typischen Ami-Shooter, in denen Nazideutschland eher schmückendes Beiwerk ist. Und um nochmal auf Indy zurückzukommen: im Adventure zum dritten Film sind die Hakenkreuze ebenfalls in Deutschland zensiert, im Film aber wie gesagt nicht. Dabei handelt es sich ja sogar um die gleiche Geschichte.

Wobei ich grade nichts darüber finden konnte, ob in dem Fall die englische Fassung indiziert ist - beschlagnahmt meines Wissens aber nicht.


----------



## Gustavo (13. Mai 2016)

Ich bezahle schon seit 2 Jahren keine GEZ. Und bisher kamen nur drohungen von diesem ........verein. Nicht einen Cent. 
Warum soll ich auch Geld an ein Inkassobüro überweisen, denn was anderes ist es nicht.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Mai 2016)

Gustavo schrieb:


> Ich bezahle schon seit 2 Jahren keine GEZ. Und bisher kamen nur drohungen von diesem ........verein. Nicht einen Cent.
> Warum soll ich auch Geld an ein Inkassobüro überweisen, denn was anderes ist es nicht.



tja, und irgendwann steht der gerichtsvollzieher vor der tür.
ich hoffe, davon berichtest du dann auch...


----------



## MichaelG (14. Mai 2016)

Wenn man nicht in einer nachgewiesenen sozialen Notlage ist wo man von GEZ und Co. befreit ist muß man die Beiträge zahlen. Da wird man nicht gefragt.... Und es ist eine Mär, daß man sich davor drücken kann. Die GEZ macht lange etwas mit. Aber sie greift auch dann durch. Und das wird sicher nicht billig. Und mit: Ich habe kein Radio+TV kannst Du Dich auch nicht mehr rausreden, da es mittlerweile eine Kopfpauschale ist bei der die Geräte egal sind.


----------



## Spassbremse (14. Mai 2016)

Gustavo schrieb:


> Ich bezahle schon seit 2 Jahren keine GEZ. Und bisher kamen nur drohungen von diesem ........verein. Nicht einen Cent.
> Warum soll ich auch Geld an ein Inkassobüro überweisen, denn was anderes ist es nicht.



Ganz ehrlich? Nicht sehr kluge Aktion von Dir. 

Ich habe mich früher, solange das noch möglich war, ohne echte Konsequenzen fürchten zu müssen, auch davor gedrückt - denn ich sehe auch nicht ein, für eine Leistung, die ich nicht in Anspruch nehme, zu bezahlen.

Trotzdem, seitdem das Ding eine "Kopfpauschale" ist, zahle ich das Ding brav, allerdings immer mit dem deutlichen Vermerk "unter Vorbehalt!", in der Hoffnung, dass irgendwann ein Gericht dieses Wegelagerergesetz als unzulässig kassiert - und ich mir die ganze Kohle vielleicht sogar zurückholen kann (man wird ja noch träumen dürfen...). 

Ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass dieses verdammte, völlig überflüssige "Rundfunk"-System endlich bald von der Realität des 21. Jahrhunderts eingeholt wird und über den Jordan geht. In Zeiten von Netflix & Co. und meinetwegen YouTube braucht wirklich keine Sau mehr so einen altbackenen Käse...


----------



## MichaelG (14. Mai 2016)

Da hängen die Interesse vom öffentlich-rechtlichen Sendern (=Staat) dran. Da kannst Du lange warten, daß die Pauschale eingestellt wird.


----------



## Gustavo (14. Mai 2016)

Kann der Gerichtsvollzieher gerne kommen. Solange er ein Vollstreckungsbeschluß und einen Volstreckungsbescheid von einem Gericht hat, kann er kommen. Ich las mir von keinem Angst machen, weder von Vermutungen noch von irgendwelchen Angstnachrichten. DIE GEZ ist nix anderes als ein Inkassobüro. Warum sollte ich aus freien Stücken dahin Geld überweisen ? 
aus freiem willen bezahle ich diese Heuchler und Verbrecher nicht.


----------



## MichaelG (14. Mai 2016)

Der Bescheid ist schneller erstellt als Du Dich umdrehen kannst. Ich halte auch nichts von dieser Abzockgebühr. Aber der Staat hat den längeren Arm...


----------



## Gustavo (14. Mai 2016)

das ich gegen diesen Drecksstaat nix machen kann weiß ich, aber ich zahle es nicht freiwillig. Es sind 2 Millionen die es auch nicht zahlen aber das wird alles totgeschrieben von diesem Medienpack. 
Vor so einem Fettsack vor der Tür habe ich keine Angst. 
Was da für eine verlogene Lobby finanziert wird ist zum kotzen. Der Nachrichtensprecher der ARD verdient 600 000€ im Jahr.


----------



## Spassbremse (14. Mai 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Da hängen die Interesse vom öffentlich-rechtlichen Sendern (=Staat) dran. Da kannst Du lange warten, daß die Pauschale eingestellt wird.



Sag niemals nie. Demnächst fällt ja wohl auch ENDLICH die Störerhaftung, daran hätte vor Kurzem auch noch keiner gedacht. 

Eines Tages, wenn wirklich unzweifelhaft festgestellt wird, dass eine durchschnittliche ARD/ZDF-Sendung im Schnitt nur noch von ein paar tausend Hanseln geguckt wird, dann, dann wird man vlt. endlich hinterfragen, *ob* man wirklich überteuertes Aliment-TV benötigt, wenn das Interesse daran dermaßen gering ist.

...weil gerne immer mit Qualität argumentiert wird, ganz ehrlich, die ÖR senden in der Mehrheit genau den gleichen billigen Sch... wie die Privaten PLUS, als "Deckmäntelchen", ein paar wirklich gute Sendungen (gebe ich gerne zu, aber im Verhältnis- und in Anbetracht der Gebührenhöhe) VIEL zu wenig. 

Macht endlich PayTV daraus und stellt euch dem Wettbewerb. Okay, schon wieder Netflix, aber das ist doch das beste Beispiel, dass sich Qualität durchaus durchsetzt.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Mai 2016)

Gustavo schrieb:


> das ich gegen diesen Drecksstaat nix machen kann weiß ich, aber ich zahle es nicht freiwillig. Es sind 2 Millionen die es auch nicht zahlen aber das wird alles totgeschrieben von diesem Medienpack.
> Vor so einem Fettsack vor der Tür habe ich keine Angst.



hört, hört! starke worte.
und natürlich kannst du gegen diesen "drecksstaat" was machen: wander aus!



> Der Nachrichtensprecher der ARD verdient 600 000€ im Jahr.



klar. mindestens. ich schätze es sind eher 6 millionen. 



			
				Bremse schrieb:
			
		

> Macht endlich PayTV daraus und stellt euch dem Wettbewerb.



bitte nicht.
ich will die öffentlich-rechtlichen nicht als informationsmedien missen.


----------



## Gustavo (14. Mai 2016)

@ Bonkic das glaubst Du doch wohl selbst nicht das die öffentlich rechtlichen "Informationsmedien " sind. 
Ob bei der Flüchtlingsberichterstattung oder von PegidaDemos. Es wird gelogen und zensiert. 
Diese Medienanstalten sind schlimmer als die es die Stasi je war und die NSA je sein wird. Glaub an diese Medien und Du wirst von vorne bis hinten belogen. 
Müssten diese Anstalten ohne diese Zwangsabgaben existieren wären die nach einem Monat pleite. Die ballern das Geld im Vorabendprogramm in Gewinnshows raus und jammern noch das sie zu wenig hätten. Einfach widerlich. 
So eine Zwangssubventionierung gab es nicht bei den schlimmsten Diktatoren dieser Welt.


----------



## MichaelG (14. Mai 2016)

ARD/ZDF und co. sind doch jetzt schon quasi Pay-TV. Halt nur per Zwang. Den Zwang abschaffen und Kunden selbst wählen lassen wäre das Richtige. Ob dann ARD/ZDF u.s.w. überleben würden wäre eine andere Geschichte.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Mai 2016)

jaja, lügenpresse/-tv. 
sorry, aber für die "diskussion" bin ich mir zu schade, zumal mit jemandem, der meint (oder zumindest behauptet) ein nachrichtensprecher verdiene 600t euro. 

man kann gerne über die inhalte diskutieren (teure sportrechte, soaps etc.) und auch die gez-abgabe, aber ganz sicher nicht auf diesem niveau.


----------



## Alreech (14. Mai 2016)

Warum soll man "Run to the Hills" nicht als Verherrlichung von Völkermord anprangern ?
Immerhin geht es um dem Schutz unserer Kinder !
So wie es bei der Killerspiel-Berichterstattung auch nur um den Schutz der Kinder ging... 

Wie war das bei Frontal 21 ? "Gewalt ohne Grenzen - Brutale Computerspiele im Kinderzimmer"
Laut Panorama spielen ja auch "Nazis und Familienväter" Killerspiele wie Call of Duty...
Und der bayrische Innenminister ist Jurist, der wird schon am Besten wissen warum Kinderpornos verboten sind - vor allem wenn er behauptet es geschieht zum Schutz der Konsumenten...

Die Medienwirkungsforschung ist sich ja ganz sicher das die Medien die Menschen beeinflussen und verderben.
Ganz aktuell soll z.B. sexistische Werbung verboten werden weil sie Männer in reißende Bestien verwandelt die Frauen begrabschen und berauben... 
Und wenn das solche Vorfälle wie in Köln zu Silvesternacht nicht verhindert, dann wird eben etwas anderes (frauenfeindliche Pornos ?) verboten, bis der gewünschte Effekt eintritt...


----------



## Gustavo (14. Mai 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> jaja, lügenpresse/-tv.
> sorry, aber für die "diskussion" bin ich mir zu schade, zumal mit jemandem, der meint (oder zumindest behauptet) ein nachrichtensprecher verdie 600t euro.
> 
> man kann gerne über die inhalte diskutieren (teure sportrechte, soaps etc.) und auch die gez-abgabe, aber ganz sicher nicht auf diesem niveau.




achgottchen und jetzt meinst Du das DU Niveau hast? 
Der der dem anderen einen Fehler vorhält ist der bessere? Von mir aus  DU BIST SOOOOOO TOLL Bankic......echt, ich beneide Deine Klugheit und Dein tolles Niveau. 
Leider änderst Du nix an meiner Meinung. Und wenn der Nachrichtensprecher 60 Millionen bekommt. Fakt ist das es zu viel ist, aber ach halt, ist ja nicht Dein Niveau.  
Du bist arrogant !!!! Meine Meinung !!!!


----------



## Alreech (14. Mai 2016)

Ich möchte die öffentlich-rechtlichen als Informationsmedien auch nicht missen !
Wer sonst hätte uns über die Gefahren von Killerspielen aufgeklärt ? Leider haben die öffentlich-rechtlichen in den 60er und 70er nicht so gut aufgepasst, deswegen wurden Negermusik und Schundhefte niemals verboten.

Aktuell finde ich das Arte zu Recht für seine guten Dokumentationen gerühmt wird.
Wer hätte sich sonst getraut in "Die Akte Aluminium" die Machenschaften der Aluminiumkonzerne aufzudecken ? Aluminium ist möglicherweise vielleicht potentiell für alle Krankheiten verantwortlich die den modernen Menschen plagen (Alzheimer, Autismus, Handynutzung), aber die Politik weigert sich diesen Stoff zu verbieten.

Arte hat auch in "Kaufen für die Müllhalde" erklärt wer dafür verantwortlich ist das billige Konsumgüter nicht ewig halten: ein jüdischer Immobilienspekulant namens Bernard London. 
Wer jetzt zu diesen Antideutschen gehört die sofort Antisemitismus wittern kann beruhigt sein: der Erzähler in der Dokumentation stellt fest das es bei seinem Aufsatz "_Ending the depression through planned obsolescence"_ nicht ganz klar ist ob es ihm nur darum ging Profit zu machen oder ob er vielleicht wirklich den Arbeitslosen helfen wollte.._.
_"Kaufen für die Müllhalde" ist ein schönes Beispiel für gut gemachte öffentlich-rechtliche Dokumentationen und wurde zu Recht mit Preisen belohnt. So konzentriert sich die Dokumentation auf das wesentliche. Niemand muß erklärt werden das die Lebensdauer von Glühbirnen vor allen davon abhängig wie häufig sie ein- und ausgeschaltet werden, es reicht wenn man dem Zuschauer erklärt das die Konzerne die Lebensdauer von Glühbirnen künstlich begrenzen.
Zu viele Informationen könnten den Zuschauer womöglich auf falsche Ideen bringen, also lässt man sie am Besten weg.


----------



## vonKroete (14. Mai 2016)

@Alreech: Wie gesagt, es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen direkter Gewaltdarstellung und der Interpretation eines Liedtextes. Wenn du findest, dass es das Gleiche ist, einem Kind ein blutiges Gewaltvideo vorzuspielen oder irgendeinen Song, bei dem es den Sänger wahrscheinlich nicht mal versteht, erst einmal den Text inhaltlich interpretieren müsste usw., dann möchte ich dich doch fragen, wie du zu dieser Einschätzung kommst? Wobei du ja anscheinend auch die Gegenposition vertrittst. Es gibt aber nicht nur Schwarz und Weiß, es gibt mindestens auch Graustufen, vielleicht sogar Farben. Die Welt ist halt kompliziert.

@Gustavo: Jedenfalls sind die ÖR nicht schlimmer als die Stasi oder NSA es jemals war, das halte ich schon für eine gewagte These.


----------



## Peter Bathge (14. Mai 2016)

Falls wer Teil 2 abseits der irrsinnigen Jugendschutz-Zeiten der ZDF-Mediathek anschauen mag, gibt es das Video jetzt auch auf Youtube:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pyNGUbWJ7d8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Wieder mal ein sehr unaufgeregter, gut recherchierter Artikel. Allerdings habe ich die Information über die Anpassung des Jungendschutzgesetzes mit den verbindlichen USK-Altersfreigaben und der damit einher gehenden Machtbeschneidung der BPjM vermisst. Und beim Deutschen Computerspielpreis hätte man auch noch ein paar Sätze über die fragwürdigen Aktionen hinter den Kulissen verlieren können. Und natürlich fehlt die "Ich wähle keine Spielekiller!"-Aktion von PC Games 

Fraglich auch, was in Teil 3 der Serie jetzt noch kommen soll. Inhaltlich ist man ja in der Gegenwart angekommen. Irgendwie wirkt das Ganze so, als hätte man die letzten beiden Folgen auf eine heruntergedampft, gibt am Ende auch keine Vorschau mehr auf den letzten Teil.


----------



## Pherim (14. Mai 2016)

Alreech schrieb:


> Ich möchte die öffentlich-rechtlichen als Informationsmedien auch nicht missen !
> Wer sonst hätte uns über die Gefahren von Killerspielen aufgeklärt ? Leider haben die öffentlich-rechtlichen in den 60er und 70er nicht so gut aufgepasst, deswegen wurden Negermusik und Schundhefte niemals verboten.
> 
> Aktuell finde ich das Arte zu Recht für seine guten Dokumentationen gerühmt wird.
> ...


Um ehrlich zu sein fällt es mir bei deinen Beiträgen echt schwer, herauszufinden, was du ernst meinst und was ironisch gemeint ist... dass das mit den Liedern nicht deine Meinung ist sondern ein Beispiel, wie man diese auch in der Art von "Killerspielen" interpretieren könnte, ist mir auch erst im Nachhinein aufgegangen.

Aber je länger ich darüber nachdenke, desto mehr frage ich mich, ob du überhaupt irgendwas von dem was du schreibst, so meinst? Ein bisschen Klartext hier und da wäre vielleicht ganz hilfreich. 



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Macht endlich PayTV daraus und stellt euch  dem Wettbewerb. Okay, schon wieder Netflix, aber das ist doch das beste  Beispiel, dass sich Qualität durchaus durchsetzt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mit dem kleinen Unterschied, dass Netflix zumindest meines Wissens ausschließlich Unterhaltungsprogramm macht (wenn auch durchaus auf hohem Niveau), und die öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender zumindest theoretisch einen Informations- und Bildungsauftrag haben. Natürlich kann man sich darüber streiten, wie dieser erfüllt wird.


----------



## Worrel (14. Mai 2016)

Gustavo schrieb:


> Glaub an diese Medien und Du wirst von vorne bis hinten belogen.


Dann mal Butter bei die Fische: Was sind denn dann vertrauenswürdige Medien, die einen *nicht *_"von vorne bis hinten belügen"_?


----------



## Alreech (14. Mai 2016)

Klartext, damit man weniger Nachdenken muß ? Aber gerne.
Die öffentlich-rechtlichen Medien haben in der Killerspieldebatte Klartext gesendet, dem Zuschauer wurde die anstrengende Denkarbeit abgenommen.

Die öffentlich-rechtlichen Medien sind dabei in der bequemen Lage das ihnen das Bundesverfassungsgericht einen Auftrag zur Grundversorgung und eine Bestands- und Entwicklungsgarantie erteilt hat.
Selbst wenn morgen niemand mehr die Programme der öffentlich-rechtlichen einschaltet müssen sie deswegen weiter finanziert werden.
Sie kontrollieren sich selber, während für private Medien die Landesmedienanstalten oder der Presserat zuständig sind. Programmbeschwerden werden deswegen bei den öffentlich-rechtlichen einfach abgebügelt.
Falls der Zuschauer mal verärgert ist kann er diesen Unmut nicht mal dadurch kund tun das er nicht mehr zahlt - denn er ist ja zur Beitragszahlung verpflichtet.
Sprich die können machen was sie wollen, der Kunde muss zahlen und hat das Recht die Fresse zu halten. Mal ernsthaft, das soll gut für die Qualität sein ?

Die große Debatte ob der Grundversorgungsauftrag überhaupt noch nötig ist wird vermutlich erst in ein paar Jahren kommen.
Wenn man sich die deutsche Medienlandschaft anschaut könnte man zum Schluß kommen das die öffentlich-rechtlichen Medien im Vergleich zu den regionalen und überregionalen Tageszeitungen und Magazinen (taz, WELT, FAZ, Süddeutsche Zeitung, Spiegel, Zeit) kaum noch eine Rollen spielen. Informationen und Bildung werden in denen wesentlich besser aufgearbeitet und es gibt direktes Feedback vom Nutzer - entweder weil er einen Leserbrief schreibt der veröffentlicht wird oder weil er einfach sein Abo kündigt (wie es der Frankfurter Rundschau passiert ist) wenn er vom Angebot enttäuscht ist.

Die Zeitungen haben in der Killerspieledebatte auch ihre Böcke geschoßen - die FAZ behauptete z.B. das man bei Counterstrike Schulmädchen abknallen kann - ging aber auch auf die kritischen Leserbriefe ein und haben die Berichterstattung verbessert.
Das haben die öffentlich-rechtlichen nicht getan sondern ihre Berichterstattung weiterhin in reißerischer Art und Weise betrieben - was für viel der Grund war auf das Fernsehen zu verzichten. Der Verzicht war auch leicht, wenn man dank Internet Zugriff auf die Webseiten der Zeitungen hat und man Fernsehserien als Download konsumiert.
Die Killerspiel-Berichterstattung hat den öffentlich-rechtlichen Medien viel Glaubwürdigkeit gekostet, die Abschaffung der gerätebezogenen Rundfunkgebühr auf einen Beitrag der an eine Wohnung gekoppelt ist hat viele verärgert.


----------



## MichaelG (14. Mai 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Falls wer Teil 2 abseits der irrsinnigen Jugendschutz-Zeiten der ZDF-Mediathek anschauen mag, gibt es das Video jetzt auch auf Youtube:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber Günter Beckstein richtet seine Äußerungen auch arg nach dem Wind. Als wenn es ihm damals um Konsens gegangen wäre. Lächerlich. Aber der Beitrag war wieder richtig gut. Und wie Teil 1 überraschend neutral und ungefärbt.


----------



## Pherim (14. Mai 2016)

Alreech schrieb:


> Klartext, damit man weniger Nachdenken muß ? Aber gerne.



Weniger Nachdenken? Naja wenn du damit meinst, dass ich nicht bei jedem Satz überlegen musst, ob du vielleicht genau das Gegenteil von dem meinst, was du geschrieben hast, ohne das in irgendeiner Form kenntlich zu machen, dann ja. Hilft einer sachlichen Diskussion ungemein, da es weniger Missverständnisse gibt. Ich war nicht der einzige, der das mit den Liedern nicht direkt verstanden hat, wie es gemeint war.

Nur weil du Sachen schreibst, wie du sie meinst, heißt das ja nicht, dass ich sie unreflektiert glaube.


----------



## vonKroete (14. Mai 2016)

Ich bin immer noch nicht davon überzeugt, dass jegliche Kritik jetzt unberechtigt ist, weil in den Medien zum Teil auch unreflektiert und ohne besondere Fachkenntnis berichtet wurde. Was hältst du (@Alreech) denn eigentlich von der aktuellen Doku?


----------



## Batze (14. Mai 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und wie Teil 1 überraschend neutral und ungefärbt.



Auch wenn ich den Beitrag für das ZDF so fast ziemlich Neutral halte, wie gesagt, für das ZDF, ist es dennoch eine Farce. Ein riesen Großes Lügenmärchen.

Weil auch allein der Überschrift wegen, Killerspiele.

Wo ist der Beitrag über Killeralkohol , oder Killerdrogen, oder Killerfamilien usw. ?

Es ist und bleibt ein Beitrag um die wirklichen Probleme zu vertuschen, wenn mal wieder ein Amoklauf passiert.

Das gewisse Spiele nicht in Kinder/Jugend Hände gehören, also da muss wohl niemand diskutieren darüber, das ist ganz klar.


----------



## Spassbremse (15. Mai 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> bitte nicht.
> ich will die öffentlich-rechtlichen nicht als informationsmedien missen.



Hm, ja und nein. Nun gab es ja bei den ÖR leider schon in jüngerer Vergangenheit die unschöne Situation, dass politische Einflussnahme sehr deutlich sichtbar wurde, der Fall Nikolaus Brender ist wohl leider nur einer von vielen.

Ich bin da (als grundsätzlich liberaler Mensch ) eher der Meinung, dass auch hier PRIVATE Medien unabhängiger sein *können*, wenn - und das ist wichtig - sich diese Medien NICHT in den Händen ganz ganz weniger konzentrieren, Murdoch wäre hier ein echtes Negativbeispiel, aber hierzulande sicherlich auch Springer, oder (zu einem gewissen Teil) Burda. 

Meine grundsätzliche Empfehlung lautet daher sowieso immer, seine News nicht nur aus einer einzigen Quelle zu beziehen, sondern mehrere zu nutzen - nur so lässt sich m. E. ein weitestgehend unverfälschter Blick gewährleisten.


----------



## Batze (15. Mai 2016)

Könnt ihr euch noch, also ich meine so eher meine Generation, denke eventuell Bremse, Michael , Rabowke, usw. (Sorry aber ich kenne euer Alter nicht ), also so eher die Leute auch die Reg. Datum meines Kalibers sind an das Video von M. Jackson erinnern.
*Thriller*
Das Video wurde damals erst nach 22-24:00 (weiß auch nicht mehr genau)gesendet, weil es zu Hart für die Jugend war.
Oh man, ich war damals 20 Jahre Jung, und dann so eine Beschränkung durch die Öffentlich Rechtlichen, durch den Staat.
Stellt euch das heute mal vor.
Dagegen ist alles was jetzt ist nur Kindergelaber, um es mal so zu sagen.

Das mal so aus meinen Anekdoten die mir gerade so einfallen.


----------



## Spassbremse (15. Mai 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> *Thriller*
> Das Video wurde damals erst nach 22-24:00 (weiß auch nicht mehr genau)gesendet, weil es zu Hart für die Jugend war.



Hm, als "Thriller "rauskam, ging ich wohl noch in den Kindergarten.


----------



## Worrel (15. Mai 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich den Beitrag für das ZDF so fast ziemlich Neutral halte, wie gesagt, für das ZDF, ist es dennoch eine Farce. Ein riesen Großes Lügenmärchen.
> 
> Weil auch allein der Überschrift wegen, Killerspiele.
> 
> Wo ist der Beitrag über Killeralkohol , oder Killerdrogen, oder Killerfamilien usw. ?


Jetzt ernsthaft?

"Killerspiel" ist ebenso wie "Raubkopie" ein Wort, was sich in der Gesellschaft durchgesetzt hat. Wenn man "Killerspiel" sagt, hat inzwischen nahezu jeder das Bild eines Egoshooters vor Augen. Genauso wie jeder weiß um wen es geht, wenn man "der Ziegenficker" sagt. 

Ob der Begriff dann linguistisch richtig ist, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt. Genausogut könnte man seine Zeit damit verschwenden, zu fragen, wieso es denn  Tele-Phon und Tele-Vision, aber nicht Tele-Archeío, sondern "Internet" heißt. (griechisch: "Fern-Datei")


----------



## Batze (15. Mai 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> ....................



Da hast du natürlich Recht, wenn man es von der Seite aus betrachtet.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Mai 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Stellt euch das heute mal vor.



da benötigt es nicht allzu viel vorstellungskraft.
der videoclip zu thriller ist fsk 16 und darf dementsprechend (eigentlich) nach wie vor erst ab 22h im tv gezeigt werden.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Mai 2016)

Normalerweise könnte man das Rating senken. Und zu Jackos Tod hat man Thriller uncut im Nachmittags-TV gebracht. Sonst wird das Video (egal welche Tageszeit) oft auch einmal nur cut gesendet (vermutlich eher um die Überlänge einzudampfen als das Rating zu senken). Da manche Cuts (harmlose Szenen zu Beginn und Ende aber die Mitte beläßt man??) in Bezug auf die FSK keinerlei Sinn machen.


----------



## alu355 (15. Mai 2016)

Extremst ausgedrückt sind die öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender sind wie ein anfangs wichtiges Organ, daß mit der Zeit an einem Tumor leidet und immer mehr Metastasen ausbildet.
Aus anfangs einem - dann zwei - Hauptsendern, wurden mit der Zeit 8 große Sender da jede Region ihren eigenen Lokalsender brauchte (SWR, BR, HR, WDR, NDR, [MDR]), was ja noch irgendwie verständlich ist.
Als nächstes wuchsen 3sat und arte heran, der eine ein schweizerisch-österreichisch-deutsches Projekt, der andere eine deutsch-französische Zusammenarbeit...nehmen wir es mal hochtrabend als Beitrag zur Völkerverständigung hin. 
(Wo bleibt der deutsch-polnisch-tschechische Sender? Und erst der belgisch-niederländisch-deutsche Sender?)
Ab 1997, wird die Schlagzahl der Metastasenbildung im öffentlich-rechtlichen TV aber deutlich erhöht, es folgen:

phoenix
br-alpha/ARD-Alpha
einsplus
einsfestival
einsextra/tagesschau24
ZDF infokanal/info
ZDF dokukanal/neo
ZDF theaterkanal/kultur

Allein 5 dieser Sender haben gerade mal einen Marktanteil von 0,1 - 0,2%, brauchen aber genauso viele Mittel gegenüber Sendern mit höheren Einschaltquoten.
Ganz abgesehen davon, daß diese Sender oftmals sich mehrfach in ihren Inhalten überschneiden, von dem beliebten andauernden Wiederholen von Sendungen will ich gar nicht erst anfangen.
Der Auftrag der öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender würde schon vollkommen von den bestehenden 8 Hauptsendern (bei weitem) abgedeckt, aber dann könnte man ja nicht durchgehend 5 - 6 Talk und Labershows und 7 Kochsendungen bringen, was für ein Verlust.


----------



## Alreech (15. Mai 2016)

vonKroete schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch nicht davon überzeugt, dass jegliche Kritik jetzt unberechtigt ist, weil in den Medien zum Teil auch unreflektiert und ohne besondere Fachkenntnis berichtet wurde. Was hältst du (@Alreech) denn eigentlich von der aktuellen Doku?


Gar nichts. 
Nachdem die öffentlich rechtlichen mit der Killerspielberichterstattung gezeigt haben was sie können hab ich den Fernseher abgeschafft und bin an den Produkten der öffentlich-rechtlichen nicht mehr interessiert. Die BILD kauf ich ja auch nicht, egal wie gut die Schlagzeile ist.


----------



## Alreech (15. Mai 2016)

alu355 schrieb:


> Extremst ausgedrückt sind die öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender sind wie ein anfangs wichtiges Organ, daß mit der Zeit an einem Tumor leidet und immer mehr Metastasen ausbildet.
> Aus anfangs einem - dann zwei - Hauptsendern, wurden mit der Zeit 8 große Sender da jede Region ihren eigenen Lokalsender brauchte (SWR, BR, HR, WDR, NDR, [MDR]), was ja noch irgendwie verständlich ist.
> Als nächstes wuchsen 3sat und arte heran, der eine ein schweizerisch-österreichisch-deutsches Projekt, der andere eine deutsch-französische Zusammenarbeit...nehmen wir es mal hochtrabend als Beitrag zur Völkerverständigung hin.
> (Wo bleibt der deutsch-polnisch-tschechische Sender? Und erst der belgisch-niederländisch-deutsche Sender?)
> ...


Die wachsende Anzahl der Sender ist Folge der Entwicklungsgarantie die das Bundesverfassungsgericht den öffentlich-rechtlichen Medien eingeräumt hat.
Wenn sich VR irgendwann mal durchsetzt werden auch die öffentlich-rechtlichen einen Sender dafür bereitstellen - damit sie ihren Grundversorgungsauftrag nachkommen können.
Warum also sollten sie die Anzahl der Sender reduzieren ? 
Solange kein Bundesland aus den Rundfunkstaatsverträgen für ARD und ZDF aussteigt fließen die Beiträge, und die Höhe der Beiträge richtet sich nach Bedarf. Mehr Sender bedeuten mehr Bedarf und damit mehr Beitrag.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Mai 2016)

Wasserkopf wächst. Ob man die Masse der Sender benötigt.


----------



## Pherim (15. Mai 2016)

Wie der Beckstein immer von "heiler Welt" redet, wenn er auf die Orte der Amokläufe zu sprechen kommt... als seien die Amerikaner ja alle potentielle Amokläufer und im schönen, beschaulichen Bayern wäre ja so was gar nicht möglich - wohlgemerkt eben dem Bayern, in dem nicht allzu lange vor seiner eigenen Geburt der Aufstieg des Nationalsozialismus begonnen hatte. Vielleicht spielt da sogar auch noch eine gewisse Verdrängung eine Rolle... Immerhin ist er selbst wohl in einer Zeit aufgewachsen, in der die NS-Vergangenheit weitgehend totgeschwiegen wurde.
Womöglich ist es gerade auch dieser "heile Welt"-Gedanke, der dazu führt, dass eventuelle Anzeichen für derartige Tragödien nicht wahrgenommen oder ignoriert werden - und wie oft vertuscht der Schein der heilen Welt die Abgründe, die dahinter liegen. Mit den Spielen hat man da eben einen Sündenbock gefunden, anstatt eben diese Wahrnehmung vielleicht hinterfragen zu müssen.

edit: Übrigens, bei 43:01 im zweiten Teil der Doku sieht man ganz kurz ein unzensiertes Hakenkreuz!


----------

